# Time to retire the Garrison II. With what??



## rkshed (Mar 22, 2014)

So here is the story.
We have heated for 4 winters using only our ancient Garrison II (truly no oil) and our 900 sq ft home has never been warmer. We are getting 8 to 9 hr burns with it but would like something more attractive since its the focal point of the living room. Craigslist has VC Acclaims (nice colors and similar size) but do they offer the same burn times? The replacement must be the same size and footprint as the Garrison which is 26hx26wx20d and the back is essentially inaccessible when installed so... any ideas???


----------



## begreen (Mar 22, 2014)

No, stay away from the Acclaim. It is a beautiful looking stove, but it requires an expensive and tedious rebuild at too frequent intervals. There are many other stoves on the market that will do the job well. In new stoves a Pacific Energy Alderlea T5, Enviro Boston, Quadrafire Cumberland Gap, Jotul Oslo are what I would be looking at. Or in soapstone a Woodstock Keystone or Fireview.


----------



## arbutus (Mar 22, 2014)

Budget?

We went from an unattractive smoke dragon that would burn 6 cubic feet of oak in three hours to a plain Pacific Energy stove and were very happy.

I like the looks of the enameled Jotul stoves, but they were outside our price range when we were looking.


----------



## rkshed (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Begreen. we will skip the Acclaim.
Our budget is below $1000 (I like used so someone else takes the hit).


----------



## begreen (Mar 23, 2014)

You can pick up a new Englander 30NC or Drolet Austral for under a grand and will not be inheriting someone else's abuse or problems. Or keep your eye out for a used but good condition Jotul model 8 or 12 or F118, Lange 6302 A
http://www.ebay.com/itm/L-Lange-Co-...d=100011&prg=9201&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=321084228797


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Apr 18, 2014)

We replaced our Garrison I with a Jotul Castine last fall.   It is a lot prettier, and cleaner burning, but it will not hold much of a fire overnight.  The Garrison was an easy stove to live with, even though the smoke shelf was badly warped.   From the outside it still looked good, but State of Oregon would not let me sell the cabin with the old stove installed, and we thought If we eventually have to buy a new stove, lets do it now and get to enjoy it.

The Castine puts out plenty of heat (probably not as much a a Garrison I), and it is nice to be able to watch the fire burn through the doors.  We are having to learn some different techniques with a modern secondary air stove, an we have to split the wood down smaller.


----------



## mellow (Apr 18, 2014)

I think all Garrisons are rear vents, so are you looking for a rear vent stove?  That would put you in the Woodstock category if you want a dependable stove close to your dimensions but unless you find an old one you won't get it for under $1500 used.  I would pony up the extra to get a Fireview used, you will be glad you did.


----------



## mellow (Apr 18, 2014)

Used Fireview for $1300,  but it looks like it needs to be gone over.
http://cnj.craigslist.org/app/4426392526.html


----------



## Defiant (Apr 26, 2014)

If you were getting 8 to 9 hr. burns on your Garrison II why not keep it. I hate to disagree with BG but the Acclaim is a great stove if maintained, before buying one make sure you check the refractory condition as well as any warpage or fire brick damage. Sorry BG love the top loaders


----------



## begreen (Apr 27, 2014)

A close friend bought the Acclaim new. She went through 3 expensive rebuilds, about 3 years apart before finally ditching it. The stove simply did not stand up to 24/7 burning. It's very pretty, but not durable.


----------



## rkshed (Apr 30, 2014)

Defiant said:


> If you were getting 8 to 9 hr. burns on your Garrison II why not keep it. I hate to disagree with BG but the Acclaim is a great stove if maintained, before buying one make sure you check the refractory condition as well as any warpage or fire brick damage. Sorry BG love the top loaders



Been keeping an eye open for a Jotul Oslo but to no avail (yet).
If we don't find one we have talked about the option of just painting the Garrison and keeping it. Something more visually appealing would be nice but few of the smaller EPA friendly stoves seem to provide the same burn times.
If I can find glass doors for my GII that might help a bit.


----------



## Jags (May 1, 2014)

rkshed said:


> If I can find glass doors for my GII that might help a bit.


Without an effective air wash, the glass doors might become more of a liability than an asset.


----------



## mellow (May 1, 2014)

I can attest that the glass gets dark quite quick,  all you will see is a dark glow after your first overnight burn.  Cleaning that glass gets old quick.


----------

